# Earplugs - A Neat trick



## davehodgson333 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I'm about 90% of the way to recovering from dp, and thought I'd share a little trick with you that's helped me: put earplugs in for a bit.

So many people say that forgetting about dp is a necessity to getting rid of it, but it's so difficult to do - I couldn't help constantly monitoring myself. With earplugs in I can't tell if I'm depersonalised or not, and so am able to forget about it.

Just a quick thing about putting earplugs in, as so many people don't do it right. Earplugs go in a lot further than you'd think, a good rule of thumb is that if you're in any doubt that they're in, they aren't. Like love, you just know when you're in it, just like you KNOW when your earplugs are in right. Roll them really thin, put the hand without the earplug in round the back of your head, pulling on your ear to open it up, and push the earplug in. They go round the little bend in my ear with me - you can tell when you take them out as they keep the shape of your ear for a little while.

When my dp was quite severe, earplugs would enable me to keep a train of thought better, improving my short-term memory. When it is milder, if I put them in for about an hour while doing something, when I took them out my dp could be gone, not to return for a few hours perhaps. When it is very mild, I can literally put earplugs in for 10 minutes, and when I take them out I feel fine.

Hope that's helpful.

Dave


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Dave, great to hear that you are recovering!

Thnx for the tip, it may be worth trying (although i always get a litle oppressed feelings when one of my sense organs dont work properly).

I don`t think it can affect my dp much, but since you are a little extra cut off from the world/more on your own when you don`t hear. 
Well maybe i can concentrate more with earplugs in, that would for me in my situation be a big progression.

I have had a small similair experiences with sunglasses when i wear those for lets say about 1 hour and i put them off i felt for like 5 min. a very little bit more "clear"

Anyway i`m gonna try it! 
I hope for you that the remain 10% also soon is gone!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have ear plugs. But they're the piercing kind, not the ones you put in your ears to block out noise.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I have ear plugs. But they're the piercing kind, not the ones you put in your ears to block out noise.


Thats cool Kenny. I only have small earring holes How big do you have them?


----------



## yasdnil (Sep 1, 2008)

how interesting. i always found that submerging myself underwater would help my DP- i guess it's sort of the same thing. it cuts out your hearing, your sight, and leaves only feeling with your body. except i can't hold my breath for very long.


----------

